# Attention all bwi competitors



## Bob White (Mar 11, 2012)

*Our  tournament is in 2 weeks. I would suggest that if you have students  participating that you get them to pre-register as soon as possible. The  first 300 competitors receive gift bags [thanks Karen Schuster] that  far exceed in value what the entry fees are. We
  have tournament T  shirts, energy bars, bottled water, fresh fruit, wrist bands,  tournament patches, decals, games, programs, etc. The entry fee for our  event is $30 and there is no spectator admission. The tournament website  is www.bobwhiteinvitational.com 
 Respectfully,
 Bob White*


----------

